# Connect wiring diagram



## Garthbyrne (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, does anyone have the pinout information for the 'connect' stereo/Nav? I'm attempting to fit one into my 2005 Navara and I need to make up my own patch leads, I'd rather not blow anything up! I'm already £500 into the project so failure isn't an option, thanks for any help in advance.


----------

